# stray had kittens on my back porch ***update***



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi all !! Long time no chat !!

First... all my kitties are doing great. I did lose 3 of my lizards to a parasite disease this year, but still have 5 lizards, 2 snakes and my 3 kitties.

Now, a stray we have been feeding had 3 littens today on our back porch. We knew she was preggers so we put our largest cat carrier out there with a blanket in it. Came home today to a little white kitten, a gray kitten and a fluffy black kitty.

I know I shouldnt touch them for a few weeks but its so hard !! They are so darn cute.

When should I take them to the vet for a check up?? 
How long before they open their little eyes??
When can I actually handle them?
Anything special I should feed mom while she is nursing to assist the kittens??

Any advice you can hand out would be appreciated.

Here is a picture of them


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It depends on the mum. If she's friendly and ok with you then start by petting them for a few days and see how it goes. Let mum watch and see how she reacts to you being near them first...I distracted new mums with yummy canned food while I petted kittens.

Feed the mum LOTS of kitten food, like way more than you think shed need. Nursing mums should be free fed, so you can't over feed. A good brand of kitten food is best, and wet food if you can.

The little ones will open their eyes around 10-14 days, and begin crawling around shortly thereafter. The best thing to do is put them in a big cardboard box with the door cut 6 inches or so up from the ground. That way they can't climb out until they're about 4 weeks, when mum will start trying to take them on walks.

...if mum is friendly TBH I'd bring her and kittens in and set them up in a bathroom. That way you'd know everyone was safe, you could keep an eye on them...and mum wouldn't be getting pregnant again. Cats can get pregnant literally the day after giving birth. They go into a post-birthing heat. So if its possible being them in!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are super adorable! Thanks for helping mom cat and her babies.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

They are beautiful! I'm with librarychick - any way to bring them all indoors? That way mamma won't get preggers again and you can socialise the whole family and spay/rehome mom once the kittens are weaned. Thank you for looking out for mamma puss too. 

Oh and, Welcome back! Good to see you here


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

BABIES!!! Awww! and they are so cute! I agree with the other's here. See if you can get them all settled indoors where it would be safer for her. If you can socialize the kittens by handling them, they will get adopted out MUCH more easily.


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

unfortunately, hubby wont let me bring them inside at all. He doesnt want to risk our kitties health should they have any diseases. I understand where he is coming frome, but I want them inside , out of the cold and weather, and also to keep momma from getting preggers again.

I've found a big box, cut a hole in it and moved everyone to it. It is in a safe place for both momma and kittens and somewhat out of the weather. 

Talked to a vet last night and she thinks they are about 5-7 days old. They are so darn cute !!! I've named them: white one is Yeti, gray stripped one is Tiger and the black one is Midnight for now, these names may change as their personalities come out.

The vet said we can handle the kittens as long as Momma is ok with it, just have to wash our hands before and after to cut down the risk of transferring germs.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

what diseases is your husband worried about? If this momma kitty is sequestered in a guest bathroom really there is not chance. About the only thing would be fleas and youd just have to give her a dose of Frontline and your good. 

These kittens and momma really need to be inside unless you have a heated shelter for her to be in. They are at a critical point right now.


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

*** UPDATE ** Kittens on back porch*

Well, the little white one got an eye infection and the stray Tom cats were coming around and I didnt want mama to get pregnant again, so I took them all to a shelter.

I miss them like crazy and feel guilty about taking them in, but I know Mama is getting good food and the care she needs and the babies are getting the medical attention and socialization they need to be adopted.

Thanks for all your advice in this situation. :grin:


----------

